# Windy day in Black Water 3-10-13



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished Black Water today at the GCKFA camp out with Jeff Russell. We battled serious winds. In the long run it was worth it. Ended the day with 20-30 decent trout and around 20 decent redfish no flounder that bank was blown out. All fish were caught on a Slayer SSB in golden bream on a Slayer predator xxx jig head. The kicker fish of the day was a fat 24.25" trout that went a hair over 6lbs on the boga!!!


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

good job!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That trout is a fatty! Nice haul


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Wow great job guys.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

That's a stud. Guess the wind and fish wore yau'll out.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work on battling the elements.
+1 on that bodacious dragon.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

This is what me and Jeff kept! Gonna eat shortly!!


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome day of fishing! Congrats in the fine trout Chad!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Very nice trout!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I just need a 8lber like you now! That was for sure my heaviest out of a kayak yet!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just wondering when you said you guys fished the GCKFA camp out is that where the little mouth opening under grassy point?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

We actually peddled north if there and fished protected shorelines.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Okay thanks man i just got into kayak fishing a couple months ago, an i'm trying to find some new spots to hit other then Simpson River thanks again though! :thumbup:


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

so ya'll didn't launch at grassy point?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

No we launched at grassy point just headed north a mile or so to fish. We actually had some great camp stove coffee with Ted Gorder before we launched.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great trip.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

so thats where all the fish were this weekend.


----------

